# Aponogeton Bulbs



## kent (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi i just bought some of thease bulbs at walmart and put them into the tank.....i like plants and know how to grow them....so i knew by throwing them in they would grow.....but my Q is that after 2 days they sprouted...YAY!!!...my question is do i have to burry them or can i leave them on the bottom.....can they float around?....also can i have aponogeton plants with dwarf lillys in a 20gl tank or is it too small....and if someone could direct me to a page on ph levels and water requierments for aquatic plants......also....peeps who say they can keep fish with beta's are WRONG...way too agressive...unless i just got a grumpy fish.....females are ok...males....no.....lol...can't seem to catch the barb though....lol.....plz and thanx for all your help


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm no expert on aponogeton bulbs, having got my first one (A. ulvaceous) just a month ago, but I read here 
http://www.floridadriftwood.com/planting_new_plants.htm
"For Aponogetons, let the bulb sit on the substrate for a few days until the plant begins to sprout. Then, tuck the back of the bulb under the soil leaving the sprout uncovered"

I have a dwarf lilly in my 20g, and it's not too big, but I think that this is because it's a very red one, and this is a low-light tank. I got a more green one in a higher-light tank and it just took off, so I had to remove it. So the dwarf lilly may or may not grow huge... I think all aponogetons are pretty big. Mainly, they are very tall, so they might not work well in a 20g.

The best info I've found for aquarium plants is the Tropica webpages:
http://www.tropica.com/default.asp


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I have aponogetons and dwarf lillies in a 10g, you just have to learn to prune-prune-prune. Once they reach the desired size, prune all excess sprouts you see rising.


----------

